

Namecheap $0.98 com/net per year coupon - websirnik
https://www.namecheap.com/deals/20000-retweets-0.98-domains-june-2013.aspx

======
RKearney
Search Google for $0.50 domains and you can get .com/org/net domains for a
$0.50USD for the first year from companies like Register or Network Solutions.

The downside is you have to be very careful when you sign up as to not forget
to remove the $100 worth of junk they throw in your shopping cart, but a few
months after you register you can then transfer your domain to another
registrar so you don't have to renew at their ridiculous $30-$40 price tag.

The upside is you don't have to spam your Twitter followers.

------
swalsh
Only valid for 24 hours, at $10 a piece i'm sure theres not a whole lot of
people waiting to register names... so this is probably going to cause a bunch
of people to register names they don't care about :(

~~~
fakeer
Or to register names they don't care about _that much_ :-)

------
zimbatm
Slightly OT but what is the real cost of storing an entry in a database ?
Domain names always seemed very expensive to me.

~~~
RKearney
A domain name is much more than storing an entry in a database. The root name
servers are not cheap to operate. Domain names can also have glue records
which mean more records in the root name server.

Also the more expensive a domain name is, the less spammy domains you see. If
domains were $1 all the time, there would hardly be any domains left since
everyone would register anything they can think of. Adding a price point
reduces the number of unused domains.

~~~
belorn
Now days, you also have to include a legal cost of operating a DNS registrar.

------
rplnt
Just this month I saw sale for .eu domains per 1EUR. What's up with these
specials? They sure have to pay much more for them.

------
freejack
If I understand the promo correctly, that's a whole lot of twitter spam that
needs to go out to unlock this deal.

~~~
wellington_
Did Namecheap graduate from Y Combinator? If not, how are they getting away
with spamming the front page.

Or does this count as news?

~~~
tehwebguy
It is my impression that a lot of people on this site buy domains fairly
often. I'm one of them, and I'm interested in this.

------
mehdim
Some providers make often 1$ .com or .org without asking you spamming Twitter
followers... They may be estimate that a tweet has a ROI of 5$. This is not
the case, because influencers will not retweet to avoid paying 5$. My twitter
followers worth better content.

------
616c
They lost me at the word Twitter.

~~~
616c
So why did I get downvoted? Are people honestly comfortable with companies
strong-arming them into crowd-sourced social media advertising? I was under
the impression from numerous posts on this website this is exactly the
demographic that is repulsed by this type of activity.

I also have a Namecheap account. I am a happy customer. But this, in
conjunction with their attempt at FB/Twitter anti-CISPA campaigned, left a
bitter taste in my mouth.

~~~
cbg0
You're not getting strong-armed.

------
deanclatworthy
A nice deal, but it's not clear if this is only for those that retweet, or
everyone. Or whether it's for a year or per year (the latter would be quite
something).

If only there were decent .com's and .net's still left ;-)

~~~
mrtksn
the rules are listed on the page as:

 _you nave to retweet_

and

 _you have to follow namecheap_

to qualify

~~~
RossM
It read to me like those were rules for the retweet to qualify (and the follow
@namecheap seems like an ask rather than a requirement, possibly not allowed
to require this by Twitter TOS).

~~~
mrtksn
again from the rules:

 _If the deal gets enabled, your account should meet the following criteria to
take advantage of the offer_

so it clearly says that if you want to take advantage of the offer, you need
to retweet and follow

------
NIL8
Ugh, talk about bad timing... I just spent the last week moving all of my
domains from Godaddy to Name cheap. I even looked for a coupon before I did
it.

~~~
addandsubtract
(limited to 1 per customer) ...so don't sweat it too much.

------
nishantmodak
Interesting to see bitly stats on the link <https://bitly.com/retweetdeals+>

------
tantmelon
<http://iwantmyname.com> is not as cheap but they provide a bullshit-free
service, contrary to most domain peddlers.

~~~
fakeer
They are not the only bullshit-free service but are actually costlier than, at
least by $ 4-5, all other bullshit-free competitors.

my current registrar doesn't spam me, doesn't pester me to buy their XYZSD and
never adds anything else in the cart and their interface is fairly clean and
costs almost 1/2 for the .com.

------
adam74
For 1 year or per year?

~~~
0x0
Probably the first year, they never seem to have coupons for renewals.

~~~
judofyr
One of my favorite hacks: DreamHost sold 1 year of domain + hosting for $60,
and you could use coupons to get it down to $10. Then you could cancel
everything and use the "redeemed" $60 to buy a domain for six years.

~~~
RKearney
I had to do a chargeback to get my money back from Dreamhost. They refused to
refund me after I asked for a refund less than 2 hours after signing up.

I would never recommend Dreamhost to anyone.

